# If You've Been Hurt and Upset By Posts:



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was just now on another board and found this absolutely wonderful article. Everyone who has been disturbed and/or hurt by the recent events, please, please read this. I have posted the first paragraph so you can see if this is something you want to check out: Internet Trolls

There are other great links within this article.....

An Internet "troll" is a person who delights in sowing discord on the Internet. He (and it is usually he) tries to start arguments and upset people.

Trolls see Internet communications services as convenient venues for their bizarre game. For some reason, they don't "get" that they are hurting real people. To them, other Internet users are not quite human but are a kind of digital abstraction. As a result, they feel no sorrow whatsoever for the pain they inflict. Indeed, the greater the suffering they cause, the greater their 'achievement' (as they see it). At the moment, the relative anonymity of the net allows trolls to flourish.

Trolls are utterly impervious to criticism (constructive or otherwise). You cannot negotiate with them; you cannot cause them to feel shame or compassion; you cannot reason with them. They cannot be made to feel remorse. For some reason, trolls do not feel they are bound by the rules of courtesy or social responsibility.

Perhaps this sounds inconceivable. You may think, 'Surely there is something I can write that will change them.' But a true troll can not be changed by mere words." - Timothy Campbell, March 2004


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 17 2005, 08:00 PM
> *I was just now on another board and found this absolutely wonderful article. Everyone who has been disturbed and/or hurt by the recent events, please, please read this. I have posted the first paragraph so you can see if this is something you want to check out: Internet Trolls
> 
> There are other great links within this article.....
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you K/C, very informative and well worth the time it took to read.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 17 2005, 08:00 PM
> *I was just now on another board and found this absolutely wonderful article. Everyone who has been disturbed and/or hurt by the recent events, please, please read this. I have posted the first paragraph so you can see if this is something you want to check out: Internet Trolls
> 
> There are other great links within this article.....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HUh great information


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks K/C for a great article!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks K/C!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, thanks for the information. As you can see, my post above only copied your post. As to where my response is, I don't know. When I wrote the reply above, I stated "thanks", then mentioned my post in the offensive topic (where I think we have a troll). 
Let's just practice using :new_Eyecrazy: as our only response when we get one of these.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jul 17 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Yes, thanks for the information.  As you can see, my post above only copied your post.  As to where my response is, I don't know.  When I wrote the reply above, I stated "thanks", then mentioned my post in the offensive topic (where I think we have a troll).
> Let's just practice using  :new_Eyecrazy: as our only response when we get one of these.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82284*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that's what I'm going to do. Well, at least we know that what has happened from time to time here on SM is a typical internet problem.... so it isn't "just us". Now, at least, we know how to handle situations like that if they occur again.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the good info!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher, That was a good article. I hate when topics get way out of hand. I will probably continue to ignore the theads that become so controversial. I think I'm just too old for all the hate and discontent. I sure do enjoy the pleasant exchange of information that usually takes place.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

That was good to read.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 17 2005, 10:53 PM
> *That was good to read. I promise to shut up next time
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Me too


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Where do you guys get those cute animations???


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This is probably corny but has anyone seen the new movie "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory"? I love how johnny depp... "Mr. Wonka" deals with rude people... the little boy in the movie that thinks hes a know it all keeps preaching his opinions.... well Mr Wonka keeps saying to the boy "you need to stop mumbling! I cant understand a word your saying"... I think its a great line. haha







It was a pretty good movie... I thought it was going to be dumb... johnny depp is really good in it.







Well.. hes always good in weird roles... like Edward Sissor Hands. I think if you have some time... check out the movie!









Sorry its kinda off topic.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Where do you guys get those cute animations???
> 
> 
> > Here ya go, have fun, just go down the alphabetical list, they are in a different lingo so you just have to browse through them and save them to your documents, then you have them.
> ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sher, thank you for sharing that excellent article. Call them trolls or "drama queens" (as some here have done), I finally understand why so many of our posts end up turning bitter and nasty because of just a few people.

As I and others have mentioned before, use the "ignore user" function in your profile. It will make being here much more pleasant and keep your blood pressure down!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Right on the mark ! Very good description.




> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 17 2005, 08:00 PM
> *I was just now on another board and found this absolutely wonderful article. Everyone who has been disturbed and/or hurt by the recent events, please, please read this. I have posted the first paragraph so you can see if this is something you want to check out: Internet Trolls
> 
> There are other great links within this article.....
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

*The only way to deal with trolls is to limit your reaction to reminding others not to respond to trolls.

When you try to reason with a troll, he wins. When you insult a troll, he wins. When you scream at a troll, he wins. The only thing that trolls can't handle is being ignored.
*_

What did I tell some of you not so long ago ? -_-_


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmm...I guess I missed the bad posts...

As for trolls, I look at them like bad little children. They are doing what they do because they really crave attention. We all know who the "regulars" are and most newcomers introduce themselves...the trolls just seem to pop up when there is a pot to stir.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

"Don't FEED the trolls!" I love it! Without realizing it, that's been my attitude on the subject. Works for me and there's a lot less reading involved. When the post subject gets hyjacked and turns mean, I just quit reading. I hate conflict, especailly when it is so useless.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How about we all use this!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You guys find the greatest graphics!

Here's another article on trolls. The psychology behind it is pretty interesting, isn't it? I'd never heard of "trolls" before.

http://www.teamtechnology.co.uk/troll.htm

What kind do you think we have? Playful or tactical?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Jul 18 2005, 11:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do we get it to post?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82429
[/B][/QUOTE]
Right click on it and save it to your documents,then when you want to use it ,you can get it from there& add it to your post!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We need a troll with a line through, like "just say no" to trolls. Can someone clever do that?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 18 2005, 12:42 PM
> *We need a troll with a line through, like "just say no" to trolls. Can someone clever do that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82438*


[/QUOTE]

Your wish is my command!!  










Perhaps Lady M or someone else with Photoshop can do a better one, but until then... maybe this will work.... Heck maybe we can have several versions to choose from... to keep it from getting boring!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's wonderful!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 18 2005, 01:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command!!


















Perhaps Lady M or someone else with Photoshop can do a better one, but until then... maybe this will work.... Heck maybe we can have several versions to choose from... to keep it from getting boring!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82448
[/B][/QUOTE]

I found these, what do ya think?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Jul 18 2005, 01:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I found these, what do ya think?
















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82472
[/B][/QUOTE]






















Thats great!!! (and funny)


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Jul 18 2005, 01:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I found these, what do ya think?
















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82472
[/B][/QUOTE]














lOVE um


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are wonderful, too!

I'm so glad that that awful thread "died" and we have such a nice, upbeat one here where we can share a few laughs!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 18 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Those are wonderful, too!
> 
> I'm so glad that that awful thread "died" and we have such a nice, upbeat one here where we can share a few laughs!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82482*


[/QUOTE]


Me too. I referred someone to the site Friday, and I warned them about the crazy posts as they were reading through some of the others. I was ashamed of them.
Now, if we can just add one of those nice trolls when the junk starts again, we can keep this list where it needs to be.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I made one, but its huge and I'm not sure if its a troll







I googled it and it said it was a troll, but I dont know for sure


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Lucy Lou,

I too was walking on Saturday morning and ran into someone who has a Maltese...an older female with Cancer...I referred them to this site for its wonderful people who are so good about sharing...I was horrified that they may see that link as the first thing.

Susan


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 18 2005, 02:20 PM
> *I made one, but its huge and I'm not sure if its a troll
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now, that's a troll!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I rather like these ones too


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jul 18 2005, 02:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that's a troll!!!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82492
[/B][/QUOTE]
Fewf! Wasnt sure!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jul 18 2005, 02:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats great!! How do you do it?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Jul 18 2005, 02:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Fewf! Wasnt sure!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82495
[/B][/QUOTE]

Although he does bear a slight resemblance to the governor of California......!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jul 18 2005, 02:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although he does bear a slight resemblance to the governor of California......!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82498
[/B][/QUOTE]





















Youre too funny!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jul 18 2005, 02:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although he does bear a slight resemblance to the governor of California......!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82498
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now that you mention it, I can definately see it !


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jul 18 2005, 02:39 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I love the first one,we should use him for sure


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well you guys, it looks like we are ready if one wants to "mess" with us!! Great clip art trolls!! Love 'em!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 18 2005, 06:16 PM
> *You lot are just too funny.  I have been reading and looking at the pics and just cannot stop laughing thanks for starting my day with a good laugh.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I love how we have all stuck together on this. Sort of like in a war (I imagine).... we're all fighting together, so it just makes our online community more tight-knit than ever!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

We are the trollbusters 

sorry not funny


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Jul 18 2005, 09:38 PM
> *We are the trollbusters
> 
> sorry not funny
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think it is very funny!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Jul 18 2005, 10:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually is really good. We now have our motto:

When the trolls start trolling, who ya gonna call?.....TROLLBUSTERS!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82611
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes indeed!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yes I thought it was rather good too


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 18 2005, 09:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
And people say I'm not funny


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Jul 19 2005, 10:00 AM
> *We could even name that troll icon the "Droll Troll" which according to Webster's:
> 
> droll -- adj. Comic, queer, inspiring laughter.    n. 1. A buffoon; clown; jester.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 19 2005, 08:37 PM
> *I am hoping that the posters who make snide, rude and argumentative posts have read this and there will be no need for picture posting of trolls.  Just my hope
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I, too, hope they have been reading this thread. 
I'm sure a few of those trolls hitting the site will get people back in line. After all, it's hard to fight when all you have to fight with it an ugly troll


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Interesting idea...I like it.  

~Elegant


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------

